# what caused my miscarriages peter



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Hiya Peter, me again!

Just another question. As I've told you before I have been pregnant 3 times so far. Once naturally but miscarried one and ectopic the other (both at same time). Tube removed and other badly blocked. Had IVF three times. Twice got to 6-7.5 weeks pregnant but miscarried.

I dont seem to have any problem getting pregnant its just keeping the pregnancy. I've had all the miscarriage screening tests done and everything normal.

What do you think could be causing me to lose each time. Could it be a problem with the embryos implanting properly or could it be a problem with the embryos? Do you have any clues as to what may be causing this.

Any advice you could give me would be really appreciated.

Many thanks Peter.

Nancy


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

nancy said:


> Hiya Peter, me again!
> 
> Just another question. As I've told you before I have been pregnant 3 times so far. Once naturally but miscarried one and ectopic the other (both at same time). Tube removed and other badly blocked. Had IVF three times. Twice got to 6-7.5 weeks pregnant but miscarried.
> 
> ...


I would suggest aneuploidy screening to assess the chromosomes in the embryos. The miscarriages could be related to chromosomal abnormalities in the embryos

Good luck!

Peter


----------

